# Baby programme.



## Steff (Feb 10, 2010)

Dont panic im not pregnant lol, i just wanted to give all you expectant mums a heads up about a new show that started last night on channel 4 it is called one born every minute it was really good it follows the staff and pacients off a maternity ward in southampton, just thought if some of you had the time it might be a worth while show to follow.


----------



## Emmal31 (Feb 10, 2010)

It came on the tv and I turned it off straight away, still remember everything that happened to me on the eventful day x


----------

